# [BASH] Mi sono scomparsi i colori [Risolto]

## koma

Il mio bash nn ha + i colori nonostante tutto sia aposto i colori sono scomparsi -.- non so cosa fare appena torno a casa vi posto + info ma se a qlc è successo e mi sa dire nel frattempo....

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *koma wrote:*   

> Il mio bash nn ha + i colori nonostante tutto sia aposto i colori sono scomparsi -.- non so cosa fare appena torno a casa vi posto + info ma se a qlc è successo e mi sa dire nel frattempo....

 

ti riferisci ai colori del prompt o a quelli dell'output di ls e simili?

----------

## koma

prompt  :Neutral: 

koma@defaced #

è in bianco e nero invece emerge -s o simili sono a colori

----------

## otaku

hai provato

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

?

----------

## gutter

Prova con:

```

# mkdir /etc/bash

# mv /etc/bashrc /etc/bash/

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

anche io non li ho più i colori  :Sad:   :Sad: 

@gutter:

ho provato con quello che dici ma non ho il percorso /etc/bashrc.

possibile? eppure sono convinto di usare bash.

boh provo ad approfondire un po.

----------

## CarloJekko

oppure controlla in /etc/profile o in .bashrc il ps1 export 

magari postalo(i)... forse è qualcosa lì in mezzo...

P.S.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> anche io non li ho più i colori  
> 
> ho provato con quello che dici ma non ho il percorso /etc/bashrc.
> 
> possibile? eppure sono convinto di usare bash.
> ...

 

 con il file .bashrc carichi le impostazioni personalizzate per la bash del tuo sistema...sostituendo le impostazioni generali messe in /etc/profile

----------

## koma

ninte nn va

```
 app-shells/bash

     Available versions:  2.05b-r9 ~2.05b-r11 ~3.0-r7 ~3.0-r8 ~3.0-r9

     Installed:           3.0-r11

     Homepage:            http://cnswww.cns.cwru.edu/~chet/bash/bashtop.html

     Description:         The standard GNU Bourne again shell

```

----------

## CarloJekko

ma hai fatto un etc-update di recente?

@Koma

Credo che tu ti sia coricato...

Bonne nuit !! (e la faccina che dorme dov'è ? vabbè uso questa che è semi dormiente )  :Neutral: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ho scoperto adesso che:

```
env-update && source /etc/profile

bash: env-update: command not found

```

ed ecco perchè non ho i colori...

... ma perchè non ho env-update?

----------

## Ic3M4n

scusatemi tutti... probabilmente è l'ora tarda...

dopo aver digitato due lettere e poi un'altra parolina

```
su

password

```

sono riuscito a digitare 

```
env-update
```

(che vergogna  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   adesso tutti voi riderete di me:cry:  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

cmq dobbiamo lasciarci alle  spalle tutto ciò...

se chiudo il terminale e lo riapro cmq i colori non ci sono più.

----------

## CarloJekko

se usi konsole prova

konsole  -ls

cmq credo proprio che sia 1 questione di export PS1=....

----------

## Ic3M4n

si con 

```
konsole -ls 
```

compare un'altra konsole con i colori a posto.

potresti spiegarmi bene la storia dell'export? non l'ho poi ben capita

----------

## koma

ho trovato la gabella!!! la la la la la 

```
cp /etc/bash/bashrc /etc
```

----------

## Ic3M4n

io invece no. in quanto /etc/bash l'ho creata io come ha detto gutter nel suo post precedente. invece ho scoperto che (koma) stai usando una versione di bash ancora mascherata, mentre io no. 

```
app-shells/bash

     Available versions:  2.05b-r9 ~2.05b-r11 ~3.0-r7 ~3.0-r8 ~3.0-r9

     Installed:           2.05b-r9

```

VS

```
app-shells/bash

     Available versions:  2.05b-r9 ~2.05b-r11 ~3.0-r7 ~3.0-r8 ~3.0-r9

     Installed:           3.0-r11 
```

quindi potrebbe anche essere dovuto ad un cambiamento del file di configurazione.

boh adesso smaschero e poi vi faccio sapere

----------

## gutter

 *koma wrote:*   

> ho trovato la gabella!!! la la la la la 
> 
> ```
> cp /etc/bash/bashrc /etc
> ```
> ...

 

Ops  :Wink:  ovviamente il mio trucchetto dipendeva da che versione di bash hai  :Smile: 

Edit: Per favore metti il tag [Risolto].

----------

## Ic3M4n

aggiornato bash alla versione mascherata ed anche io posso godermi di nuovo i colori! la cosa che mi piacerebbe capire è il motivo per cui questo è successo... controllando i file installati con la versione 2.05b-r9 non mi segna nessun file in /etc mentre con la 3.0-r9 si. questo confermato anche con tool grafico (porthole). boh. colgo l'occasione per ringraziarvi tutti per l'aiuto.

----------

## CarloJekko

mo ti posto un ps1 export aspè...

```
if [ `/usr/bin/whoami` = 'root' ]

then

        # Do not set PS1 for dumb terminals

        if [ "$TERM" != 'dumb'  ] && [ -n "$BASH" ]

        then

##se sei root questa è il ps1 (quello che c'è davanti ai tuoi comandi)

                export PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

        fi

        export PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:${ROOTPATH}"

else

                normal='\e[0m' #in bash questi sono i colori

                gray='\e[0;37m'

                green='\e[0;32m'

                yellow='\e[0;33m'

                red='\e[0;31m'

                blue='\e[0;34m'

                cyan='\e[0;36m'

                black='\e[0;30m'

                magenta='\e[0;35m'

        # Do not set PS1 for dumb terminals

        if [ "$TERM" != 'dumb'  ] && [ -n "$BASH" ]

        then

##se non sei root scriverà una cosa del genere :  a capo \n - (\u nome utente) - ( \w sarebbe il pwd ) - \n a capo : e qui scrivi in blu

        

        export PS1="\n$cyan-($green\u$cyan)-($green \w$cyan)$blue\n : "

        ##export PS1="$cyan($yellow$(CPUTEMP) C$cyan) $red\w : \n"

        fi
```

ti metto tutto il mio .bashrc (della mia home) poi vedi cosa ti piace

```
:cat .bashrc

if [ -e "/etc/profile.env" ]

then

        . /etc/profile.env

fi

alias tv="DISPLAY=:0.1 mplayer -fs "

alias s="source /etc/profile"

alias ..="cd .."

alias cd..="cd .."

# 077 would be more secure, but 022 is generally quite realistic

umask 022

################################################################ aggiunta da me

                normal='\e[0m'

                gray='\e[0;37m'

                green='\e[0;32m'

                yellow='\e[0;33m'

                red='\e[0;31m'

                blue='\e[0;34m'

                cyan='\e[0;36m'

                black='\e[0;30m'

                magenta='\e[0;35m'

                ##MYL1="-"

                ##MYL2="|"

                MYL1="|"

                MYL2="|"

                MYDATE="$(/bin/date +'%d %B %Y - %H:%M')"

                MYPTY="`/usr/bin/tty | /usr/bin/sed -e "s:/dev/::"`"

                #MYKERNEL="`uname -n` on `uname -p` with a `uname -oi`"

                MYKERNEL="`/usr/bin/uname -n`"

                function CPUTEMP {

                                   cpustat=`/usr/bin/sensors it87-isa-0290|/bin/grep CPU | /usr/bin/awk '{print $3}' `

                                        echo -n $cpustat

                                        }

################################################################

if [ `/usr/bin/whoami` = 'root' ]

then

        # Do not set PS1 for dumb terminals

        if [ "$TERM" != 'dumb'  ] && [ -n "$BASH" ]

        then

                export PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

        fi

        export PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:${ROOTPATH}"

else

        # Do not set PS1 for dumb terminals

        if [ "$TERM" != 'dumb'  ] && [ -n "$BASH" ]

        then

       

        export PS1="\n$cyan$MYL1-($green\u$blue on $red$MYKERNEL$cyan)-($blue$MYDATE$cyan)-($yellow$(CPUTEMP) C$cyan)-($green$MYPTY$cyan)\n$MYL2-($green Ti trovi in $yellow\w$cyan)$blue\n: "

       

        fi

        export PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:${PATH}"

fi

unset ROOTPATH

if [ -z "$INPUTRC" -a ! -f "$HOME/.inputrc" ]

then

        export INPUTRC="/etc/inputrc"

fi

# Extract the value of EDITOR

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="`. /etc/rc.conf 2>/dev/null; echo $EDITOR`"

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="`. /etc/conf.d/basic 2>/dev/null; echo $EDITOR`"

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="/bin/nano"

export EDITOR
```

----------

## Tiro

quindi se ho capito bene /etc/profile è deprecato ??

----------

## CarloJekko

assolutamente no... ad esempio nel caso di multi utente... .bashrc è solo un file in cui si caricano delle impostazioni utente

----------

## Tiro

ah ok..! mi aveva preso un colpo!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## ogeidix

anchio ho un problema simile ...

probabilmente a partire dall'ultimo aggiornamento di sistema

non ho più il prompt colorato da root ! (da utente invece è tutto ok)

```
root@localhost ~ # emerge -p bash

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/bash-3.0-r9

```

Qualcuno ha qualche idea sul perchè?

(il file .bashrc è ok)

----------

## dappiu

 *ogeidix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno ha qualche idea sul perchè?
> 
> (il file .bashrc è ok)

 

non controllare solo /home/*utente*/.bashrc

Controlla che anche il file /root/.bashrc sia a posto (sempre che tu non l'abbia gia fatto)

----------

## koma

io son arrivato alla soluzione leggento /etc/profile cosa che vi consiglio ^_^

----------

## CarloJekko

infatti è li che si trovano le impostazioni dei colori sia del testo standard che del PS1

----------

## ogeidix

Tutto Ok, grazie a tutti,

per la cronaca ho copiato /etc/bashrc in /etc/bash/bashrc dopo avere

creato la cartella

Tutto questo era logicamente e chiaramente scritto nel /etc/profile

----------

## Ciccio

Anche io sto usando bash mascherato, ma piuttosto che copiare bashrc ho preferito modificare profile in modo che andasse a pescarlo nel posto giusto. Basta milioni di copie o symlink ovunque!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## CheCk_OuTSidE

 *Quote:*   

> Controlla che anche il file /root/.bashrc sia a posto (sempre che tu non l'abbia gia fatto)
> 
> 

 

Io nn ho quel file, pero' se lancio un

```
su -

```

mi ritrovo questo prompt... CheCk_GenToO root # ...  :Arrow:   dove trovo le impostazioni di questi colori  :Question:   :Question: 

Grazie mille!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

devi trovare ps1 export che stà o in bashrc o in /etc/profile

avrai una cosa del genere 

export PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

\[\033[01;31m\] rosso

\h nome tuo host

\[\033[01;34m\] blue

\W pwd

\$ #

\[\033[00m\] colore normale

Quindi questo dice fai rosso il nome host, blue in quale cartella ti trovi # e poi bianco (colore normale) i tuoi comandi

Definisci i colori così per non inguacchiarti di scritte

```
                normal='\e[0m'

                gray='\e[0;37m'

                green='\e[0;32m'

                yellow='\e[0;33m'

                red='\e[0;31m'

                blue='\e[0;34m'

                cyan='\e[0;36m'

                black='\e[0;30m'

                magenta='\e[0;35m'

```

e poi modifica il PS1 (quello dell'utente)

ad es così 

export PS1="\n$cyan\h $blue\W \$ $normal : "

per non inguaiare tutto ti consiglio di modificare il file .bashrc che si trova all'interno della tua cartella di home

----------

## CheCk_OuTSidE

Sì sì.... alla fine l'ho trovato!!

Grazie cmq... adesso il mio prompt è operativo....

Ho solo un ultimo dubbio...

ho utilizzato \w per stamapre la directory corrente... però non stampa la home... o meglio la sostituisce con la ~, che cmq so che rappresenta la home (vedi utilizzo di ssh e scp)

Mi piacerebbe cmq sapere come fare, se e'possibile, per eventualmente sostituire la ~ con /home/<nome-utente>

Grazie a tutti....

Ciaoooo

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

puoi sostituire \w con  $(/bin/pwd) 

ti stampa la cartella inidipendentemente da chi sei e dove ti trovi

per essere sicuro che pwd si trova nella directory  /bin  dai il comando: 

```
which pwd
```

----------

## CheCk_OuTSidE

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> puoi sostituire \w con  $(/bin/pwd) 
> 
> ti stampa la cartella inidipendentemente da chi sei e dove ti trovi
> 
> per essere sicuro che pwd si trova nella directory  /bin  dai il comando: 
> ...

 

Mi spiace contraddirti, ma quello funziona solo al caricamento della shell e non viene modificato dinamicamente durante i vari spostamenti, l'avevo gia' provato!!

```
|-(check@CheCk_GenToO)-(Thu May 12 - 22:55:58)-(/home/check)

-> pwd

/home/check

|-(check@CheCk_GenToO)-(Thu May 12 - 22:56:02)-(/home/check)

-> cd vodafonesms/

|-(check@CheCk_GenToO)-(Thu May 12 - 22:56:06)-(/home/check)

-> pwd

/home/check/vodafonesms

|-(check@CheCk_GenToO)-(Thu May 12 - 22:56:07)-(/home/check)

-> 

```

Come puoi vedere dall'esempio.. /bin/pwd prende il valore all'atto dell'apertura della shell, ma quando provo a entrare in una directory' diversa, il suo valore rimane uguale!

Quindi penso che rimanga solo \w tanto poi basta solo farci l'abitudine... avendo anke il nome utente nel prompt so a cosa si riferisce la ~..

Grazie comunque per l'interessamento!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Ke errore è vero!!  :Embarassed: 

Devo fare karakiri

----------

## CheCk_OuTSidE

HEHE....no dai...non e' un errore cosi' grosso... io l'ho scoperto perche' avevo fatto la prova...  :Very Happy: 

Cmq ti riprendo ancora, giusto per una questione di onesta' intellettuale....

si dice harakiri e non karakiri... nn si sa mai quando ti capita di parlare con un giapponese di questi tempi....  :Wink: 

A presto... buona giornata!!!!

 :Cool: 

----------

## koma

ho da ridire esistno due tecniche di suividio harakiri e karakiri , harakiri è infilzarsi nel basso ventre e fare leva sulla costola o sull'anca per far si che la spada apra compleatamente il corpo  il karakiri è una forma + dolorosa in cui si infliggun taglio a L dall'alto verso il basso e poi lateralmente verso destra per tagliare anche il rene e quindi morire in modo + veloce.

----------

## CheCk_OuTSidE

Urco...super-cultura... complimenti!!!

Potremmo definirti un samurai....

Grazie per il completamento!!!

Ciaoooo

 :Cool: 

----------

## LastHope

Anche io stavo cercando un modo di far sparire la ~ in favore della home...eppur funzionava prima, non avevo la tilde, ma solo la home...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Nessuna idea?

Comunque ringrazio per l'aiuto, son riuscito a resettare i colori come mi piacevano  :Wink: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

